# Tripod for video?



## CTJohn (May 16, 2013)

OK, I'm finally going to try video on my 7D and 6D - going to Yellowstone in a month. I have a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 tripod with a Manfrotto ball head (496.) I assume video will be much better using a tripod. Any recommendations for an inexpensive head I could use on the Manfrotto tripod? Thanks!


----------



## cayenne (May 16, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> OK, I'm finally going to try video on my 7D and 6D - going to Yellowstone in a month. I have a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 tripod with a Manfrotto ball head (496.) I assume video will be much better using a tripod. Any recommendations for an inexpensive head I could use on the Manfrotto tripod? Thanks!



I forgot what model Manfrotto tripod I originally got..came with a cheaper video head, which was ok, but I needed to get a QR system that would work on a bunch of things, including the new manfrotto monopod I got.

So, I got this head as a replacement and I'm happy with it so far:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZMWSGC/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## CTJohn (May 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

